# Classic vs. 5th Gen Prelude



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

I was on my way home from the gym, and as i was waiting at a light a silver prelude pulled up next to me. His car was lowered and had at least an intake(heard it when he reved). so i nodded at him and then the light turned green. i took him off the line and jumped about a car length ahead. we went up to 4th gear and he stayed about a car length behind th whole time. i thought i was gonna lose but i was surprised.
btw: i have AEM CAI, HKS Exhaust, JWT S3s, and a Clutchmasters Stage 1 Clutch.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

100mph+ ?


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

What year and trim level Prelude was it, do you know? The 92-96 generation looks awesome but unless you get an Si (160hp) or later Vtec (190 hp) they aren't very quick. And they're heavy compared to a B13. I would expect a classic SE-R with mods like yours to be able to take most Preludes. Good kill. My wife's 92 XE handles so great, I'd love to get my hands on one with an SR20DE.
Those SE-R's are such great sleepers, just about as good a sleeper as my car


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Look at the title. It says 5th gen Prelude: meaning 97-01


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

nice kill. had the same situation with a 5th gen. had a pr intake at the time. took him first and second and we evened up by third at about 80. had to slow down coz it was a side street.

Ben


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

A Prelude VTEC--4th or 5th gen can run faster than 15.6 stock. Where do you guys find these shitty drivers?


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *A Prelude VTEC--4th or 5th gen can run faster than 15.6 stock. Where do you guys find these shitty drivers? *


everywhere


----------



## DwnShftngIsBad (Feb 11, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *A Prelude VTEC--4th or 5th gen can run faster than 15.6 stock. Where do you guys find these shitty drivers? *


honda kids always have to downshift to keep up with nissan


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *honda kids always have to downshift to keep up with nissan *


My Honda has more gears than you have IQ points.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, iq points haha, very original


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

it may have ran quicker than 15.6 stock but lemme tell ya there are alot of wannabe racers out there that buy cars that they cant even handle. they may have a friggin 5th gen pos vtec prelude but it all comes down to driver skills. 

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

even at the track i race modified gsr's and si's. i gotta admit sometimes i win sometimes i lose. they may have more hp than me but like i said it's all in driver skills. peace.


Ben


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *100mph+ ? *


i dunno if we got over 100mph.
but whatever he had it wasnt enough. i ran a [email protected] at sacramento raceway, and i had really shitty tires. when i raced the lude i had better tires with a taller sidewall. there's no need for you to get defense when people beat preludes, for alli know you have a fast lude, but not everyone does. no offense


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I dont get defensive--I couldnt care less. I just know Preludes with I/H/E have run high 14's.

My Prelude is nowhere near fast. It is at best a high 15 second car. But I dont really drag race. My first (and most likely last drag with this car will be on March 29). Sorry but my theory is: any moron can drive straight. Straights are for fast cars; turns are for fast drivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

He also is equiped with S3's, it should be a good race, Pkr are you still running 15.3 with them in?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

What are S3's?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

s3's the answer to vtec cams.


Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

My Prelude is nowhere near fast. It is at best a high 15 second car. But I dont really drag race. My first (and most likely last drag with this car will be on March 29). Sorry but my theory is: any moron can drive straight. Straights are for fast cars; turns are for fast drivers.

i bet ya a 100 bucks i can beat ur time at the track with ur car by at least 2 tenths of a sec. imma say it once and imma say it again...ITS ALL ABOUT DRIVER SKILLS.

Ben


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

and oh ya!ur prelude is like dog shit at the tracks. mid 16 second car.

Ben


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Numb nuts, you want a medal? Or a cookie? Meet me at an autox or track and I will roll you.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um.....Prelude Si's are faster than B13 SE-R's stock vs stock (the bottom of their 2nd gear is where they can do it....it's called torque......there, and past 110mph).

BTW, I HAVE raced more than one, and the only ones that run mid 16's have automatics, or are badly driven "S" model Ludes with the crappy 2.2L.

And as for your vaunted driving skill, I can't tell how you do around a road course, but in a straight line you aren't too good.......15.6 was all you could muster with an Intake, 91 cams, ECU and IM pipe? Hell, I pulled of a 15.6 with just a header and messed up timing (and a 15.2 with the timing advanced correctly).

I think maybe the bullshit is getting to hip wader levels here.

PS......you have Sprint Springs, and you expect your car to beat all comers at the road course? Riiiight. Won't Be Beat may be a smart ass, but he's a lot smarter than you buddy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Preludes can handle really well, right out of the box, I remember car and driver had a contest versus Celica GT-S, GTI, intergra GSR, to name a few, and on the road course it smoked them pretty bad. The SH was ahead of its time with the LSD, people just couldn't appreciate the prelude, hence the demise. 

Wont be beat, S3's help SR20's on the topend, we usually lose power from 5-7,000 rpms. This helps us pull strong to red line. I know with my S4's, less streetable, you see a 14 hp increase from 5-7,500 rpms, and an overall 9hp gain. This helps us against Vtec. He shouldn't be running 15.3 with that set up. He should be at 14.9, 15 flat at least.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

My car should be handling 200% better within the next month! Hahaha!

The demise of the Prelude were due to stolen sales by the Accord Coupe and Integra, and its relatively large size but small interior/spaciousness.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

jamse-r said:


> *He also is equiped with S3's, it should be a good race, Pkr are you still running 15.3 with them in? *


yes its 15.3 with the S3s.
but i know i can do better with better tires. i had really bad wheel hop because of the small sidewall and it seems to me that the kumho ecsta 712s just arent that great for drag launching.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Once again, Nissan Vs. Honda. Wont Be Beat Vs. pkrSE-R. Quite frankly, i'm not very inpressed with the Preludes, they look cool, but Vtec is a crock of shit. It's not the best timing system, so a Vtec motor isn't the best. Driver skill has almost evrything to do with racing. As for track, torque means not shit as long as you can keep your car in it's powerband. Torque will get you rolling, but horsepower takes over after your rolling.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *Wont Be Beat Vs. pkrSE-R*


Did I miss something?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

He's being rather obtuse.

I think maybe our GA16i former owner just felt like being a shit and pointing fingers (thumbs, ape-hands...something) at somebody, and as the resident Hon-duh owner you got picked


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

just curious, u got S3 cams and ecu, etc. ur runin 15.3, i ran 15.2 wid i/h/e, alone, with that mode alone i race my friend hatch with gsr, jun chip i/h/e, oh yeah i beat him, not much like a car, race my friend 95 integra gsr, i beat him too, dats 2 and half car but i think he catch up a little bit but still , but now got my cams etc. i race my friends gsr again to see how it does on the freeway, it just like Whoa, start at 70, i pull 2 cars wen i go to fourth gear is like 3 and still pullin , i slow down wen i hit 130 kinda scary, now friend with the 95 prelude, with jdm h22, dnt want toi race, i think his scrd, just sayn dnt let honda intimidate u man, YOU CAN DO IT,


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

not my friends prelude his runin 15.2 95 jdm though.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *He's being rather obtuse.
> 
> I think maybe our GA16i former owner just felt like being a shit and pointing fingers (thumbs, ape-hands...something) at somebody, and as the resident Hon-duh owner you got picked  *


No, It just seems that Wont Be Beat loves to prove people wrong. Some one says something about Hondas, Wont Be Beat is there to prove them wrong, in a smartass sorta way.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Stock to stock .....From the Preludes to the Accords which handles better than most front wheel drive nissans. The prelude would be the least of the cars tune for drag race. But like i said in one of the thread .....I have never been beating by a Prelude stock for stock or Modes to modes. If you have one that can prove me wrong..on the1320 or a modified(turbo/Nos) Prelude for a top end run. Then we can set something up. On the road course..The Prelude is one force to be [email protected]#$en with...Now that is a different story.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *No, It just seems that Wont Be Beat loves to prove people wrong. Some one says something about Hondas, Wont Be Beat is there to prove them wrong, in a smartass sorta way. *


Yeah, so? If I've got the knowledge to catch kids with their hand in the cookie jar, why not? I cant people talk bullshit about Hondas and especially not against B and C chassis cars.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

rouel said:


> *just curious, u got S3 cams and ecu, etc. ur runin 15.3, i ran 15.2 wid i/h/e, alone, with that mode alone i race my friend hatch with gsr, jun chip i/h/e, oh yeah i beat him, not much like a car, race my friend 95 integra gsr, i beat him too, dats 2 and half car but i think he catch up a little bit but still , but now got my cams etc. i race my friends gsr again to see how it does on the freeway, it just like Whoa, start at 70, i pull 2 cars wen i go to fourth gear is like 3 and still pullin , i slow down wen i hit 130 kinda scary, now friend with the 95 prelude, with jdm h22, dnt want toi race, i think his scrd, just sayn dnt let honda intimidate u man, YOU CAN DO IT, *


i dont have header or ECU


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

MY SE-R RUNS A 14.9 WITH ADVANCED TIMING CAI, CATBACK, AN A BAD CLUTCH


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

rouel said:


> *just curious, u got S3 cams and ecu, etc. ur runin 15.3, i ran 15.2 wid i/h/e, alone, with that mode alone i race my friend hatch with gsr, jun chip i/h/e, oh yeah i beat him, not much like a car, race my friend 95 integra gsr, i beat him too, dats 2 and half car but i think he catch up a little bit but still , but now got my cams etc. i race my friends gsr again to see how it does on the freeway, it just like Whoa, start at 70, i pull 2 cars wen i go to fourth gear is like 3 and still pullin , i slow down wen i hit 130 kinda scary, now friend with the 95 prelude, with jdm h22, dnt want toi race, i think his scrd, just sayn dnt let honda intimidate u man, YOU CAN DO IT, *


Hey....are you a fucking idiot? Nobody is fucking dumb enough to actually type like that and expect to be understood are they? How is it that you have a computer? Or a car for that matter? 

Here's an idea: go to 1st FUCKING GRADE AND LEARN SOME GODDAM GRAMMER AND PUNCTUATION!

Jeez.........


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

4Play said:


> *Stock to stock .....From the Preludes to the Accords which handles better than most front wheel drive nissans. The prelude would be the least of the cars tune for drag race. But like i said in one of the thread .....I have never been beating by a Prelude stock for stock or Modes to modes. If you have one that can prove me wrong..on the1320 or a modified(turbo/Nos) Prelude for a top end run. Then we can set something up. On the road course..The Prelude is one force to be [email protected]#$en with...Now that is a different story. *


And you..........

You aren't all that much better than our good friend rouel there (been taking lessons from him?)........remember....punctuation is good....but only if you use it right.


Why must I read through such gibberish? Do we need a "sensless" area to nissanforums now?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

No, just people with a 2nd grade education.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Just pull up beside me when I'm in my 01 5th gen Prelude SH and we will see who will win!!. Its not stock either. Never been tracked or drag raced. I plan to drag it this summer.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Who exactly are you talking to?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I think he's just making a general statement of the superiority and sheer malevolence of the Honda Prelude with respect to all the other inferior sub-Honda-standard cars who dare to share the same pavement and intake gases with it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh. I guess I shouldn't waste my breath for you to make him look like a fool.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Who exactly are you talking to? *


I'm just being a smart ass!!! I like to get people's undies in a bunch. Yes my SH is fast but I don't race it on the street.


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

lol i love guys with honda's- there ALWAYS bigger and better- yeah fucking right- seriously why are any honda people on this board? all they do is try in many differnt ways to rag on nissan's. i like in ky and every honda guy here laughs when i say i have a sentra- but you wanna know what the real funny thing is? none of them will race me. had a guy one time with a 88 accord LXi thinking he was bad with a homemade intake and meineke exhaust- i beat him by 4 or 5 car lengths and he said this and i quote "your lucky i missed second gear" - and the sad part? he was in 2nd before i was- give me a break honda boys- keep it in the circus


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey, BIGBULS I'm takeing classes. I have a problem with writing. So try and help out....if not. I understand. No hard feelings. Could never figure out writing...I'm takeing notes and lessons from you guys on the forum. Still....even with the lack of poor writting communication skills...I able to make over 40dollors an hour. That means I'm still doing my thing. Even with some poor skills!

Thank you


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

pkrse-r, with your mods, i have no doubt that you can beat a 5th gen lude. to start off, they are already pretty heavy which gives the se-r a slight edge off the line. my se-r feels quicker off the line courtesy of a lightweight flywheel even if the prelude has more torque down low.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

16valve said:


> *lol i love guys with honda's- there ALWAYS bigger and better- yeah fucking right- seriously why are any honda people on this board? all they do is try in many differnt ways to rag on nissan's. i like in ky and every honda guy here laughs when i say i have a sentra- but you wanna know what the real funny thing is? none of them will race me. had a guy one time with a 88 accord LXi thinking he was bad with a homemade intake and meineke exhaust- i beat him by 4 or 5 car lengths and he said this and i quote "your lucky i missed second gear" - and the sad part? he was in 2nd before i was- give me a break honda boys- keep it in the circus *


A 88 Accord LXI are crap for an Accord. Hey I own a Nissan and a Honda. I try not to rag on anyone for what they drive unless its totally a ricer. Theres a lot of meatheads out there that do that just to get attaction. I can be a shithead giving someone a hard time. I'm not doing to be mad. You have to remember your SE-R is a lot lighter and more agile then an Accord can ever dream of being without a lot of money spent on suspension mods. The Honda I own is a 2001 Prelude SH with a Jackson Racing Supercharger and a lot of other mods done to it so its very quick. I had it dynoed last Nov. and it has 234 hp.


----------



## LudeSER13 (Aug 29, 2002)

last time i checked, he doesn't even have an se-r. it's an e with se-r goodies, minus the sr20. honda boys. lol


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *seriously why are any honda people on this board? all they do is try in many differnt ways to rag on nissan's.*


Because we're all better than you. And just to piss you off. Any more questions?


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

HMMMM RIGHT!!!!!

Whether you are a honda owner or not you have to respect the H22A either way. They are very strong motors. I had a nice run in with a 97 prelude on the freeway and didn't have any problems until my clutch started slipping heavily in the top end. I also own a 92 prelude si with a H22 swap, ( have a F20B sitting at the house for it, for all you honda owners out there!) I think they are good cars. Put them on a diet and they would be really competitive! just my 2 cents


----------



## 16valve (Dec 9, 2002)

i love h22's- very very strong motors- my cousin has a 93 Vtec- runs good as hell- would smoke me- i just wish honda would respect nissan's a little more.....


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Lets get this straight. 

*SOME* Honda owner (specifically) stupid Civic and Integra rice boys tend to be assholes and disrespect other *PEOPLE* with other makes of cars. 

There is no reason I should have to defend myself everyday for some stupid shit some stupid kid pulled around you or anyone else. No reason I should be questioned why I'm here or have my integrity and knowledge questioned.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

16valve said:


> *i love h22's- very very strong motors- my cousin has a 93 Vtec- runs good as hell- would smoke me- i just wish honda would respect nissan's a little more..... *


You mean Honda owners would respect nissans? I do!!!


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *Lets get this straight.
> 
> SOME Honda owner (specifically) stupid Civic and Integra rice boys tend to be assholes and disrespect other PEOPLE with other makes of cars.
> 
> There is no reason I should have to defend myself everyday for some stupid shit some stupid kid pulled around you or anyone else. No reason I should be questioned why I'm here or have my integrity and knowledge questioned. *


I fully agree!


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

You know whats funny? Where I live the guys and gals that drive Integras and Civics are not the assholes its the ricers in Cavaliers, Neons, Sunfires,Grand Ams and Focuses that think they have something to prove to us import drivers. People will rice any car it seems.The Civic and Integra drivers always wave at me or yell out their window "NICE CAR" or "SWEET RIDE".


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> *You know whats funny? Where I live the guys and gals that drive Integras and Civics are not the assholes its the ricers in Cavaliers, Neons, Sunfires,Grand Ams and Focuses that think they have something to prove to us import drivers. People will rice any car it seems.The Civic and Integra drivers always wave at me or yell out their window "NICE CAR" or "SWEET CAR". *


Civic drivers are all rice with a bad attitude around here, but the people who drive Integra's gave even my car a compliment. Who the hell would really give my car a compliment?!! you could probibly understand my confusion. Today in the school parking lot, I got a huge wiff of rice. A rusty red Cavalier('88-90?) with a huge ass wing, fart can, chrome hubcaps(Bling-Bling ) and stickers everywhere!!! Everyone was laughing at it and asked when I was going to get a new car to show that asshole who's boss. Everyone know's i'll race anyone.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

LOL!!! Theres a lot of domestic rice. I think its funny when people rice out pickups or SUVs.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Last weekend I saw my first view of a riced-out Honda Element. That thing should have dirt on it from off-road, not bling-bling


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Last weekend I saw my first view of a riced-out Honda Element. That thing should have dirt on it from off-road, not bling-bling *


LOL!!! Bling-Bling Element thats funny. I think it would get stuck in the dirt like the CRV does. My mom had a crv when they first came out and it would get stuck in our dirt driveway when it was muddy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

my question is for WONT BE BEAT, why are you here this is a nissan forum not honda. you get pissed of when someone says they beat a honda or if they start raggin on one, if you don't like it just leave it sure would make ME happy.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

kalonji said:


> *my question is for WONT BE BEAT, why are you here this is a nissan forum not honda. *


Does nobody read anymore?

He DOES have a Nissan.........have a look at his signature.

Also.......it's always good to get a different perspective. Hell, I hang out on a Chevy Beretta message board because two of my friends are on there (one has a Beretta, and the other used to).


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What you asked is something I once asked. I soon found out it's good to have him here. Sure he's a smartass, but he knows what he's talking about. He gives us the other side of the story. Without him making people feel 2' tall when people start talking about shit they have no clue about. He give's us the facts otherwise most of us wouldn't know. Without people like him, we would think what we belive or want to believe are the facts. Hell, I'm on a prominent DSM forum, even though I don't own one anymore.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

> *my question is for WONT BE BEAT, why are you here this is a nissan forum not honda.*


I'm here just to piss you off. I dont get upset, its the internet.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I have respect for everyone that respects me. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Wont Be Beat said:


> *I have respect for everyone that respects me. Thanks. *


 respect


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Hell ya...Respect is good. Also I like Beretta's too. As a former owner of one, I can say they do have some power to them, very close to the spec V i have now.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *Hell ya...Respect is good. Also I like Beretta's too. As a former owner of one, I can say they do have some power to them, very close to the spec V i have now. *


Hell, Beretta's are getting popular for street racers in the past year. As for respect, that is the one thing that really matters to most people, just like me. The unfortuante side to it is most people want to get respect first, not to give it first. It breaks down to you get what you give. You give shit, you'll get it, you get respect, you'll get it. The choice is up to you.


----------

